# Care for a Ephebopus Murinus aka Skeleton Tarantula



## Charlesx (May 5, 2014)

I was in my favorite pet store and they had two skeleton tarantula's and offered me a good deal if I would take both so I did. I did some reading up on them and just want to know if anyone can give me advice on how to make them happy. I read they like the substrate damp and that they don't need a hide because the borrow in but, mine has not dug at all and keeps putting dirt in the water dish. They both look to be female and I have them in critter keepers and I am using jungle mix for my substrate . 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk charlesx


----------



## jayspider (May 5, 2014)

I saw a great care for them on you tube


----------



## Poec54 (May 5, 2014)

very simple.  Treat them like an Asian terrestrial: moist substrate, moderate ventilation, and a full water bowl.  They do not like to be dry.  They'll dig and stay hidden part of the time, and eat enthusiastically.  

Yours is digging, hence all the substrate being moved, but it doesn't seem to hold it's shape for a tunnel; what are you using?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vespers (May 5, 2014)

Use several inches of moist substrate, like eco earth or peat. You can make a "starter" burrow hole using a broom handle, paper towel tube, or something similar. It'll do the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlesx (May 5, 2014)

Poec54  I am using jungle mix . Should I change it for Eco earth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk charlesx


----------



## awiec (May 5, 2014)

Charlesx said:


> Poec54  I am using jungle mix . Should I change it for Eco earth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk charlesx


My terrestrials don't seem to have any issues with jungle mix and I keep my own E.murinus on it. You can also go for unfertilized and pesticide free peat/potting soil. I also noticed that some new peat moss like sub strait is being stocked at my LPS so I may test that out too. I've also used sub that I bought from a guy that breeds poison dart frogs, my tropical T's seem to love it and it holds its shape well. You just have to tweak as you go, I have 3 different types of sub that I will mix and match to see what works best for the T.


----------



## vespers (May 5, 2014)

Jungle Mix is just a peat and fir bark mixture.

There have been a few threads debating whether or not fir might be harmful to tarantulas as well. I don't know, as I've never used any fir substrate mixtures.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## JZC (May 5, 2014)

awiec said:


> I've also used sub that I bought from a guy that breeds poison dart frogs, my tropical T's seem to love it and it holds its shape well.


ABG Mix? 

If so, it is good stuff for a humidity loving species. Holds moisture and drains well to prevent sogginess.


----------



## scorpio948 (May 5, 2014)

I have a 5.5-inch MF. I use peat and she loves it. I also included a piece of cork bark, which she started digging under. She has 6.5 inches of substrate so she can burrow. I keep her in a 5 - gallon aquarium tank with an acrylic lid. Her substrate is always moist and water bowl is always full. She is almost always out and about at night and is absolutely gorgeous 

Here is my beautiful Morticia 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charlesx (May 5, 2014)

Scorpio948 thank you that really helped . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk charlesx


----------



## scorpio948 (May 5, 2014)

Charlesx said:


> Scorpio948 thank you that really helped .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk charlesx


You are most welcome 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (May 5, 2014)

scorpio948 said:


> Here is my beautiful Morticia
> View attachment 126529


Wow, she's beautiful! I'm getting a sling tomorrow I just ordered, so this thread was very helpful. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-05-2014 at 07:59 PM ----------

I'll have to add her to my "tarantula celebrities" along with "Phaedra." 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awiec (May 5, 2014)

JZC said:


> ABG Mix?
> 
> If so, it is good stuff for a humidity loving species. Holds moisture and drains well to prevent sogginess.


I believe that's what it may be, I think he said he just blends it himself but I went over what he uses for it and nothing really jumped out as harming T's especially since dart frogs are rather fragile; but it does keep good humidity without molding and holds its shape well.


----------



## Medusa (May 6, 2014)

My little E. murinus just arrived from Paul Becker.  (I like the way he packages slings. Just pull the plug out of the vial, set it in the container, and wait until said sling comes out on its own, which may take awhile, lol.) Makes it easy-peasy. No more wild chases around the bathtub!


----------



## oooo35980 (May 6, 2014)

I use a sterilite container with a smaller container upside down in the middle of it, then put the substrate in. It keeps her from burrowing anywhere but around the outside edge. Before I started doing that she would excavate the entire bottom part of the container leaving a big brick of substrate over her with nothing holding it up. 

Pour a little water down the burrow every so often and there you go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2014)

Charlesx said:


> I am using jungle mix .


I like the jungle mix, but it does need to be pressed down and compacted a bit so it holds its shape.   I have one where nearly the entire bottom is cleared out, but its holding tight and as it continues to be webbed it really holds the burrows shape nicely.


----------



## awiec (May 7, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I like the jungle mix, but it does need to be pressed down and compacted a bit so it holds its shape.   I have one where nearly the entire bottom is cleared out, but its holding tight and as it continues to be webbed it really holds the burrows shape nicely.


From what my BF has told me our little E.murinus compacted and web the sub down itself; granted it could have been smart enough to realize its too loose but my P.playomma had little trouble moving and shaping the sub to its desires.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 7, 2014)

The reason they often have difficulty is because they're so heavy, and a few inches of substrate just cant support them.

  The more substrate, the better.   I cant remember who did this, but someone here was using big 10 gallon buckets or something like that, filled nearly to the top with coco fiber, and his T's were burrowing just like in the wild.  These guys are programmed to make a HUGE burrow.  

 10" of substrate firmly tamped ought to do the trick.


----------



## Medusa (May 7, 2014)

My little sling appears to be the fastest t I have right now, and I have some others that are known to be speedy. Need to jumpstart these 60-year old reflexes...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (May 7, 2014)

Medusa said:


> My little sling appears to be the fastest t I have right now, and I have some others that are known to be speedy. Need to jumpstart these 60-year old reflexes...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine is probably the fastest terrestrial I have, my C.darlingi and P.muticus move like sludge compared to that little guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Mar 3, 2019)

@cmcbride
Since you disagreed with my post about the ingredients in Jungle Mix, here you go:

https://www.zillarules.com/all-products/bedding/jungle-mix

It is fir and sphagnum peat moss; the far bark is simply ground down further into shavings/smaller particles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 3, 2019)

I used a tall tank, filled it upp with a moist peatmoss, mixed with dry oakleafs. They dig deep burrows whitch they line with silk and the burrow had a several inch high trumpet shaped "burrowmouth" it often sat in the burrow entrence waiting for prey! Great speicies! They are very shy and defensive, but very beutiful indeed!


----------



## viper69 (Mar 3, 2019)

vespers said:


> @cmcbride
> Since you disagreed with my post about the ingredients in Jungle Mix, here you go:
> 
> https://www.zillarules.com/all-products/bedding/jungle-mix
> ...



Of all people on here you'd know more than many about substrate.


----------

